

Video by Hilary Mason: An Introduction to Machine Learning with Web Data - mikeleeorg
http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920017516/

======
mark_l_watson
I have been working with text mining and NLP for 20+ years but I bought this
tutorial this morning because it looked interesting. I watched just the 20
minute introduction during lunch, and it framed machine learning in an
interesting way. The video production itself is also well done.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Another positive comment: I find myself stopping the video to set up tools
that she is using (e.g., the JSONview Chrome plugin, Peter Skomoroch's dataset
bookmarks, and I just signed signed up for several New York Times APIs).

Also good advice from the video: ask politely for data. About 12 years ago, I
wanted access to a large corpus of news stories and none of the national news
web sites I contacted would respond to my requests for legal access to their
data (i.e., scraping their sites). I then contacted a local paper we
subscribed to (Arizona Republic), told them I was a customer, exactly what I
was going to use the data for, etc. I received a permission letter fairly
quickly.

------
hmason
The video is on sale for $14.99 today w/code DDMAS.

And let me know if you have any questions!

------
kunjaan
Any reviews if you have bought it

